# 80% Discounted New Monitor.Just read



## rixon.d9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello Friends,
Last week I walked into a Electronic showroom in Dubai to look for Monitor which i'll be buying next week.
I came across a HP monitor 24Inch Which was on Display for 999AED(15000rs).The sales person told me they dont have new stock and offered to give me the displayed Unit for 200AED ( 3500rs ).

Should I buy it for more bargain or just forget it ??


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Last week I walked into a Electronic showroom in Dubai to look for Monitor which i'll be buying next week.
> I came across a HP monitor 24Inch Which was on Display for 999AED(15000rs).The sales person told me they dont have new stock and offered to give me the displayed Unit for 200AED ( 3500rs ).
> 
> Should I buy it for more bargain or just forget it ??


why don't they do so in India ?? :*

But isn't that already ultra cheap at 3.5k INR?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2013)

I think you should go for it.. as long as you get warranty..


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I think you should go for it.. as long as you get warranty..



I'l ask for warranty.Ill update u with the news in the evening may be....


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 3, 2013)

First before buying ask if it has any defect or has gone through any accident. If its a good piece, then 3.5k is just a super steal even without warranty!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks too good to be true, check if its a sealed pack. Or if not check if its used, if its running a display on show, it will have significantly short life as it is already running for too long.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 4, 2013)

for a display piece it's a steal


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

Not bad you should go for it, i remember seeing a 40" Tv for 1200 AED in dubai It was to good to be true


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Monitor didnt wait for me.When I checked back again with a thought of buying it was sold.
The sales girl told me it didnt carry warranty and was on display for a year..But still a steal..Only Issue wil be it may have been ON 24hrs for almost a year.
Well gonna buy Dell ST2220L / Dell ST2320L Soon


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2013)

Better safe than sorry bro


----------

